# 5/3/14 USS Mass



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Took the wife out and headed to the USS Mass just to catch anything. Anchored and caught some small fish and left and came back and anchored about 20 feet from the top of the wreck. I threw out an eel with just a circle hook Like I used to do for Stripers and let it do whatever it wanted to do. Reel went nuts and the fight was on. He went around the wreck so I free spooled him and he came back around . I handed the wife the rod so I could gaff him and I am assuming when he took off again the rod hit the boat because it broke in 4 pieces. Now I have a new challenge. I fought him more with the rod and reel upside down and got him back to the boat and gaffed him and got him on the boat. YAAAY my first Cobia. 51" 41#s (I moved here in January from England). After that we were done. Sunday just went out the pass and drifted. Loaded up on Cigar minnows for later and had 1 runoff from a live cigar on the bottom and 1 break off of one on the top which I am assuming was a king?? No leader on the hook. Im still learning the gulf after fishing primarily up north in Delaware. Burnt a total 8 gallons of gas the whole weekend. 



The rod A Shimano Trevala I bought it 2 months ago and Half Hitch exchanged it no questions asked that day. :thumbup:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. I'm impressed! You're a quick learner


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Killer job! Congrats!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I study fish habitats, what they eat, their migration and spawning patterns, read forums from the prior 3 years of what was caught and where and on what, watch youtube vids, DVR every SW fishing show on TV to learn more. I am still learning and gaining more and more knowledge everyday. This forum alone is a wealth of information.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats !!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

good job man glad them eels worked out for you. (I was on the bait boat that day)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Great catch! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Great fish. Great story.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice first cobia, congrats!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

jmunoz said:


> good job man glad them eels worked out for you. (I was on the bait boat that day)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I was the one whose wife didnt want anything to do with the eels. But, she woudnt drive the boat to you guys so she had no choice. Thankfully you had a long handled net. :notworthy:


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Eight gallons of gas for the weekend? That is unamerican. You need to fish like us experts. Run all over the gulf of mexico releasing snapper after snapper, catching a gazillion 12-13 inch triggerfish, and drag back in with four triggerfish to show for all that petrol you burned up. Now thats real fishing. Catching that cobia with the spintered rod is something else. I also like how you are catching your own bait and putting them up for later. Good job!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's crazy, nice fish!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice one. That'll get you some thick filets.


----------

